# How to know if my PC has a HDMI Port



## Pte (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok well i basically want to conntect my PC to my TV to stream videos and stuff, and from what i gather it is as easy as plugging a HDMI cable in the HDMI port on my PC and then putting the other end of the HDMI cable into the HDMI port on my TV, is this correct?

My main question is however, how do i check if my PC has a HDMI port/is capable of doing this? I have had a look at the back of the motherboard and there is LOADS of slots for cabables and it's pretty hard to tell if there is actually one there, i think there is but i ain't entirely sure, i wanna know if theres anyway to check if there is one there by checking manually on the PC or something? Just to clarify there is definately one there.

And also i think my Monitor may have a HDMi port, but again i am unsure so if my motherboard didn't have a HDMi port could i just plug the cable into my monitor and it would have the same affect.

My graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS if that helps..

I hope this makes sense, i just don't wanna buy a HDMI cable and then find out it's no good, i hope it has one cause i'm not gonna bother using DVI converters and stuff as it's probably not that cost affective and i just wanted to do this quickly and easily...

Thanks!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

Here is a link to a large zoomed in photo of a female HDMI socket:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/HDMI_connector-female_Δ0057.jpg

FYI, "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS" is just the number of the video controller chip set and not the brand and part number of the entire video controller card (assuming your computer has a separate card).


----------



## ThePCguy95 (Nov 11, 2010)

To put it simply, If you don't know how to locate an HDMI port on a PC you shouldn't have your experience to intermediate, possibly beginner would be good. Your graphics card does not seem to have HDMI, but it looks as if it has DVI, which is basically an old form of HDMI without audio, a converter for this would cost around $1.50. I cannot tell you for sure if it has it or not but why not try and look. If the computer has a port in the back the same size as what the HDMI port is on the TV it almost has to be it. Finally, you could check in the device manager, right click my computer>manage>device manager. It may have one built into the mobo.

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR0SBUiE1_WHd9JXAVof25Ms_kAQ4Hkwd6iZprl7uKQhI-UYkOzSg


----------



## Pte (Dec 14, 2010)

I know what the port looks like, i've had a look and i think there is one there but it is quite hard to tell, the way my computer is setup with a desk attached to the wall it is really more hassle then it's worth going round the back it will mean unplugging everything.

I thought there would have been a way to just check on your PC manually if there is a HDMi port on it, rather than having to physically look at the mb.


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Use a mirror and a camera and take a picture and post it and someone will tell you what it is 

Look up the specs of your pc or video card on line and it will tell you.

If this is your card then it doesn't have one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125028


----------



## Pte (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes i've now actualyl went round the back to double check what u said and there isn't a HDMi port, it looks like a DVI port from what i can see and the page you linked me to says that it will have a DVI so it's most likely correct.

What i'm wanting to do is hook my pc upto my tv, can i just now get a dvi connector and use that with the hdmi cable and it will still have the same results?


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

This is an example of what you may be able to do. If your tv has the hdmi input then you should be able to go this rout. You're not going to be able to get sound through the hdmi cable so you will need to get the correct audio connectors to go from the tv to the pc. Not sure of your configutation. Do a little research with google and you should be able to find what you need. Also you may be able to pick the correct cable up locally.

http://www.google.com/#q=dvi+to+hdm...&resnum=3&ved=0CEwQrQQwAg&fp=267856ed3ee60de5


----------

